# Randy comes out of retirement



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

souds like Randy Coture is coming out of retirement to take on Tim Sylvia


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Randy's the man. And Tim Sylvia isn't great. But he is a lot bigger.

If Randy can't beat a guy in his own weight class.........how well can he do against a bigger guy?

(Albiet Tim Sylvia isn't as good as Chuck Liddell.)


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

considering that Randy is the only person to hold both the heavyweight and light heavyweight titles at the same time......its a lot harder to drop weight and fight when you are fatigued then when you are at weight and healthy.......I think Randy could do it....if not Cro Cop is on his way.....you hafta admit that its gotta be a pain in the a$$ to get inside the guard of a guy thats as tall as Tim.......Ive noticed that he has bad legs and nobody ever capitalizes on that fact.......you dont chop a tree down from the top...


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I think Randy might be able to beat Sylvia.

But I think Cro Cop is a different beast. I think he might get the best of Randy.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Took the words right out of my mouth marine!! I like Randy but no sure if he can handle crocop at the age of 43. As for Silvia, the tree is about to fall!!


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

you guys should google video clips of cro cop...this guy is a monster in the ring...I have the fight from silva vs crocop.....it was on youtube....japanese commentaters but you get the idea....wanderli silva is an awsome fighter too but even no match for cro cop :beer:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

No matter what skill, age is one that no one can win against.

Two guys with even skill, the younger one will win. He will be able to last longer and take more punishment, b/c he will be able to recover quicker. And also probably be faster.


----------

